# Mesh for this Hamilton Boulton



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Any recommendations for a quality Mesh for my Hamilton Boulton


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I had an RLT 'tank watch' that I put on a mesh, though I thought shark mesh looked too 'coarse' for a dress watch. I opted for a fine 'Milanese' mesh from Watch Gecko which suited it perfectly.









It was the £18 Stainless Steel Fine Milanese from the selection below.

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps/mesh-metal-watch-straps


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I had an RLT 'tank watch' that I put on a mesh, though I thought shark mesh looked too 'coarse' for a dress watch. I opted for a fine 'Milanese' mesh from Watch Gecko which suited it perfectly.
> 
> 
> It was the £18 Stainless Steel Fine Milanese from the selection below.
> ...


 Thanks , that does look ideal , been looking at the Staib Mesh from Germany,


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I bought a Staib for my Breitling,amazing quality for the money.


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Bonzodog said:


> I bought a Staib for my Breitling,amazing quality for the money.


 Would like to see some pics please, including the clasp, did you purchase direct from Staib

Thanks


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

trameline said:


> Would like to see some pics please, including the clasp, did you purchase direct from Staib
> 
> Thanks


 No ,I got it from a German outlet.


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Purchased the Mesh from WATCHGECKO, excellent quality and fit


----------

